# Virtueller Hotspot + Weiterleitung wie bei fritz.box



## balkongenie (29. Jun 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte einen W-LAN Netzwerk eröffnen (kein Internetzugang), auf welches man sich als User einwählen kann und dann per Eingabe einer URI wie fritz.box auf den Localhost des PCs weitergeleitet wird, der das Netzwerk aufmacht.  Auf dem Router möchte ich per XAMPP einfach einen Apache Server laufen lassen. Die Website etc. funktioniert schon alles, ich habe auch schon mit "Virtual Router Manager" experimentiert. Das funktioniert soweit, nur ist die IP des Routers dann eine recht kryptische und ich finde keine Möglichkeit, mich z. B. fritz.box zu nennen. 

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit mein Problem zu lösen? 

Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------

